# Clavier Bluetooth avec iPad des USA



## AppleSpirit (5 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

Je viens de brancher mon clavier bluetooth apple (celui plat en aluminium qui date d'il y a plus d'une année...) mais je constate qu'il est reconnu comme un clavier azerty et je voudrais qu'il soit en qwertz. En plus les accents ne fonctionnent pas, ni le point d'interrogation, etc. 

Je panique un peu, j'ai peur que le fait que mon ipad soit de version américaine pose problème à ce niveau. 

Concernant le clavier (virtuel) du ipad lui-même, là il n'y a aucun problème, j'ai pu choisir qwertz... mais comment faire de même avec un clavier bluetooth ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Septembre 2010)

j'ai le même problème!
avez-vous trouvé une solution?
merci


----------



## kriso (8 Septembre 2010)

Ce serait pas une question relative à la langue utilisée sur l'ipad ?


----------



## FrenchCrackberry (13 Septembre 2010)

Le probleme est il résolu ? je souhaite m 'acheter un Ipad et ce probleme de compatibilité me pose pb . est ce que tu as essayé de mettre AZERTY en virtuel ?


----------



## AppleSpirit (14 Septembre 2010)

non le problème demeure pour l'instant


----------



## arbaot (1 Octobre 2010)

et en modifiant les réglages? 

dans Réglages/Générale/Clavier internationaux/Français:
ou    Réglages/Générale/International/Clavier/Français:

Choisissez une disposition pour le clavier logiciel : => Azerty
Choisissez une disposition pour le clavier matériel...  => français



dans Réglages/Générale/Clavier internationaux/Anglais:
ou    Réglages/Générale/International/Clavier/Anglais:

Choisissez une disposition pour le clavier logiciel : => Azerty
Choisissez une disposition pour le clavier matériel... => français


(ceci est une piste mon clavier Bluetooth n'est pas compatible...)


----------



## AppleSpirit (1 Octobre 2010)

?????


----------



## arbaot (2 Octobre 2010)

as-tu essayer de modifier les réglages de l'ipad selon les chemin indiqués?

application _Réglages_
puis onglet _Général_
puis onglet _Clavier internationaux_
et enfin onglet _Français_ ou _Anglais_

en milieu de page 

_Choisissez une disposition pour le clavier matériel_

avec dessous une liste d'option

qui varie suivant le chemin que tu as pris pour arriver à cette page


----------

